# Unidrum II and Doran 800MB Instructions



## PhilW (Sep 1, 2016)

I have been cleaning out the darkroom downstairs that has become a catch-all over the past 15 years. Planning on getting back into action on the analog side of photography again. There is someting about doing things with your own 2 hands!

In the process, I came across the instructions for the Unidrum II drum and the Doran 800MB operating instructions. PDF copies of each are attached.

Anything to help other film famns out there!

Phil


----------

